# Hitchiking Guide



## Dameon (Aug 6, 2008)

From a man with a whole 2000 miles under his belt!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hitchhiking-how-to-from-a-man-with-2000-miles-und/

Always carry $100 and bank cards with you, and remember, never ever get in a car that smells like weed!


----------



## Dameon (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't really think much of the guide. A lot of the information on it is bad info, I think. Heck, I got more than 2000 miles under my belt in the last two months without ever leaving the Northwest US, and that was taking it slow.


----------



## kai (Aug 13, 2008)

i've noticed that most of the time I've ever seen a How-to of hitchhiking or a zine or a book it was always written by someone who had maybe one or two trips equalling up to a 1000 or 2000 miles. They were usually full of information that seemed pretty pointless and advice that made no sense or had no real pertinence.

I always thought hitchhiking was pretty common sense....take bus/walk/bike to on-ramp/edge of town. Stand where people can see you...hold out sign if you wish...get in car. 

I am excluding a whole world of variables here but do a couple 4 or 5 thousand mile jaunts and you'll start to get the hang of it.


----------

